# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Миг 2D: Retro Shooter

## kikorik

Миг 2D: Retro Shooter

*Разработчик:* Herocraft
*Платформа:* Android 2.1+
*Язык интерфейса:* multi/Русский
*Версия игры:* 1.0.2
*Тип издания:* Free to play
*Разрешение экрана:* Любое

*Описание:*
Миг 2D: Retro Shooter – Вы управляете легендарным истребителем и другими смертоносными машинами, неся в мир добро и самонаводящиеся ракеты.
18 уровней, несколько игровых режимов, огромный арсенал оружия, и все виды военной техники против вас!
  
*Игровые особенности:*
- множество уровней напряженного разнообразного геймплея
- 3 игровых режима, 4 мини-игры
- гигантские боссы уровней
- огромный арсенал оружия с возможностью прокачки
- противники – все виды наземной, воздушной и морской военной техники
- ретро графика в стиле старых консолей

Google play

Скачать с файлоообенника:
http://yadi.sk/d/_rxV7_y_K73T4
http://f-bit.ru/382077
https://www.dropbox.com/s/36awhr9h0l...droid_480x.apk

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------

